# My home made lead ladle



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

this is my homemade lead ladle. I did all the weling and everything.
Im new to welding so its not the best weld


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Phm, where is it?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Got any pictures?


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

I think my computer maybe broke?..
Haha just kidding.. Post some pics soon.. A homemade ladle sounds interesting!

Scooby


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

yo made a ladle out of lead? Isnt lead very unsafe to use for something that will handle food?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Think the reason for no pictures is he tried to cast with it and it melted







only jokeing lets see the pictures
all the best
Pete


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

He posted a few pics in the 'making lead ammo thread'


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> He posted a few pics in the 'making lead ammo thread'


will take a look thanks


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture316.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture315.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture314.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture313-1.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture312-1.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture313.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k514/slingshotsrule2/Picture312.jpg

heres some pics


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

are you making the ammo or your dad?


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

mckee said:


> are you making the ammo or your dad?


Me


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

you should not make them you are too young exposed to the fumes of the lead more so you can get lead poisoning


----------

